

Tweetbars: A "test something out" service I wrote. Comments? - ErrantX
http://www.tweetbars.com

======
ErrantX
I dont know if anyone uses Twitter?

But I find this little app useful for pushing my tweets to forums & blogs etc.
where usually they dont make it.

Please - comments and feedback much appreciated. And do test it to destruction
:) (it's a tech demo for something more secret I am working on and it needs
testing ;))

------
bemmu
This is cool. On forums those bars are quite popular, and might be a great way
to spread awareness of this site too.

------
iamdave
I hate to troll in such a fashion but dear God change the font.

Otherwise, nifty idea.

~~~
ErrantX
definitely wouldn't call that trolling! Good feedback :)

Which one? The site font or the actual bar font? any particular suggestions
for a replacement? (for sites I always use Verdana or Georgia out of bad habit
:P I cant remember what the bar font is - It's whatever I used on another
web->image service I did a while back)

~~~
iamdave
The logo font. It screams generic.

[http://www.veer.com/products/typedetail.aspx?image=UMT000025...](http://www.veer.com/products/typedetail.aspx?image=UMT0000254)

Try this. It's a pay font, but it's worth having in your toolbelt.

~~~
ErrantX
hmmm.. well if I can raise the cash I might go for something like that ;)

Bit of overkill for a tech demo but I hear what your saying. Added to my todo
list (after an ignore @replies)

